# What a great season for really super films!



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

After months of absolutely nothing I was interested in, I've been thrilled with recent films:
Slumdog Millionaire (picture of the year)
Doubt (incredible acting)
Benjamin Buttons (great storytelling)
The Wrestler (powerful can't describe the impact of this tragic film)
Gran Torino (a triumph for Eastwood overcoming racism)
Valkerie (a stark view of the brave people that tried to defeat evil from within)


Even Marley and Me was very well written.

Next up, Frost/Nixon.

And, Man on a Wire is my pick for best documentrary.


----------

